# The Haunting 2010



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm not into video production or anything, but I thought I'd try to make a short promo video for my haunt. This is a prototype, so your input is appreciated. I will be able to add better pictures and video later. You will have to stop the video on your own because I forgot to put in an end point!:xbones:

The Haunting 2010 video by r_wern - Photobucket


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Nicely Done!!!! I can't wait to see the finished haunt video!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice promo! i love it!


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Nice... Why all the black at the end? about 2 minutes worth, it seemed...


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah great start, but cut out the 2+ mins of black at the end. Otherwise good start.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Eh... Thats why I do the vids at home & review them... before I up-load them to youtube...sometimes...

Otherwise, nice start. If you need help, please let me know.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

great work!! nicely done.

thanks for sharing it


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Tittivillus said:


> Nice... Why all the black at the end? about 2 minutes worth, it seemed...


I forgot to put an "end" point in the video


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

Thats pretty good! I myself have never been a fan of black and white. Not totally anyway.
Maybe splash a little color on it. But I like the flow. And maybe a little reverb on that scream at the end. 
Makes me want to make one now. Thanks Ryan!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Darkwalker said:


> Thats pretty good! I myself have never been a fan of black and white. Not totally anyway.
> Maybe splash a little color on it. But I like the flow. And maybe a little reverb on that scream at the end.
> Makes me want to make one now. Thanks Ryan!


I think in the final version I'll use some shots of last year's haunt and make those black and white with the film grain. I'd like to use some video clips from this year's set-up and leave those color, but I can't do that until I start puting everything up in a few weeks. The end of the video does need a little work as does the soundtrack. I'm working on something for it with Audacity right now. This video was just something I wanted to throw out there to see if you all liked the basic idea. Thanks for all the comments!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

*The Haunting 2010 Build Thread*

Here are some pics of what I have so far. Sorry for the shaky pics, too much Rockstar I guess! There's lots of crap in the photos (like my PC, chairs, lumber, etc.) that aren't supposed to be there, but it's a mess right now, what can I say? I'm about 3/4 of the way done (kinda) but I'm on track to finish on time. Hope you enjoy what I've got so far, more pics to come. Disregard the FCG looking thing in the third pic. I put him there to see how a static prop would look in that corner. All the lights in the haunt are controlled by a Light-O-Rama controller. When the lightning effect goes off (mentioned below), all the lights in the haunt flicker and shut off for a few seconds then slowly fade back on, like a power surge. The rest of the time the lights fade in and out and sometimes randomy fade off, just so I can hear people scream when the lights go out.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

*Here's one more pic*

These are my windows. They face the inside on the first hallway and have a very violent lightning effect that shines through them and a thunder and rain soundtrack. I used a Light-O-Rama controller to do this.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

The red things hanging in the first pic are body bags, but because of all the junk still in the back area I couldn't back up enough to take a good pic. There are 8 'bags total. That room has a strobe light and an actor with a skillsaw in it.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing more pics, I like the slated wood walls.


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

That looks great! I love the body bags.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ryan nice job on detail. It looks like it will be a very cool haunted walk through. I am looking forward to seeing more on your build.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

worked my way to the back of the garage today, thank goodness I'm almost done building. Hope to get some night shots up soon. This year, I will also have games in my cemetary for the little kids. I have zombie hands sticking out of the ground that will be used for a ring-toss game and a couple of beanbag toss boards. We also have a commercial popcorn machine with multi-colored popcorn. Should be a good year. I have had people from other neighborhoods driving up to my house because they heard about my haunt from friends and wanted to see what I was doing this year. Word of mouth is GREAT! I'm hoping next year I can get into a building other than my garage.


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Finished the construction part of the haunt today! YAY! Now I have to go back and run speaker wire, cords, cables, etc. and finish seting up props. It seems like I'll never be all the way done. Hope to post some new pics in the next few days.


----------

